

Ask HN: Where to transfer a .it domain? - throwaway9876

I am purchasing a .it domain from a 3rd party vir a broker. Normally I would transfer it to my Godaddy account, but apparently Godaddy does not support transfer of .it domains. I would leave it with the current registrar for simplicity, but they are a bit difficult to deal with.<p>My question is, can someone suggest a good registrar to whom I can transfer a .it domain? I have heard good things about Gandi, would anyone recommend that?
======
dotcoma
I would move it to domainregister.it

Good, honest people. No idea if/how well they speak English, though.

~~~
throwaway9876
cool, have you had reasonable interactions with them? most importantly, are
they prompt in replying? (that's the main problem with the current registrar
the domain is with. I worry in dealing with them if I'm not dangling money in
front of them)

~~~
dotcoma
Hi, and sorry for MY late reply. Yes, they are quick in replying. But I must
say I write to them in Italian :)

